
Show HN: Swell – privacy focused, non-tracking, curated filter bursting videos - mrcorbtt
https://surfswell.xyz
======
mrcorbtt
Remember the joy of finding random videos rather than algorithmic clickbait?
That's what Swell is aiming to do.

It's all "curated" by humans and aims to have no tracking and let you see
things that algorithms wouldn't suggest to you.

Submissions are very much welcome - via email - and will be added asap.

